# Music and Bands



## kyeugh (Apr 12, 2013)

Hopefully there's not already one of these.

What are your favorite bands, songs, music genres, et cetera?

I'm into a lot of older stuff.  My favorite band is Queen, and I also like Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix, and others like that.  Some more bands I like are Train, fun., and Flyleaf.

I like rock and indie pop.

Some of my favorite songs are Carry On (by fun.), Somebody to Love, Don't Stop Me Now, Who Wants to Live Forever, Living On My Own, and Princes of the Universe (all by Queen), and Drops of Jupiter (by Train).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 12, 2013)

My last.fm should tell you everything about my music taste.

I like progressive rock, progressive metal, doom metal, and avant-gardey stuff.

My favorite bands are Gojira, Porcupine Tree, Pink Floyd, Tool, Katatonia, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend, Neurosis, Opeth, Agalloch, Mastodon... etc.

Some of my favorite songs are here


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a very diverse taste in music that becomes less and less diverse as you get closer to my favourite music -- in particular, I have a very strong bias towards rock and folk of the US and UK.

My favourite bands include Bon Iver, Pink Floyd, Arcade Fire, The Protomen, Marilyn Manson, Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds and Dr. Hook.

My favourite solo artists include Sufjan Stevens, Scatman John, Johnny Cash, David Bowie, Amanda Palmer, Bruce Springsteen.

My top 100 albums can be seen here, but my favourite songs are often found elsewhere -- they include "Hey Ya" by Outkast, "Never Gonna Give You Up" by Rick Astley, "Wherever You Will Go" by The Calling and "Fake" by The Frames.

I'm also a big musicals guy. My favourite musical performer is Philip Quast, for whom I carry quite the torch, in particular, his performances as Javert in Les Misérables and Archibald in The Secret Garden. Other musicals I rather like include Sweeney Todd, Chicago, Evita, Oliver, The Book of Mormon, The Lion King, South Pacific, The Boy from Oz, The Pirates of Penzance, Avenue Q and Kiss Me, Kate.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 8, 2013)

This is pretty much what my music taste is like.


----------



## Ever (May 9, 2013)

I'm one of the only (?) Kpop fans on here, I think (if there's anyone else, come say hi?) But aside from Korean music I listen to a lot of Lana del Rey, The Script, and We The Kings. Taylor Swift is kind of my guilty pleasure.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Dec 10, 2013)

Music genre? Trock.
Band? Chameleon Circuit.
Songs?
The Doctor Is Dying
An Awful Lot Of Running
Exterminate Regenerate
The Big Bang Two
Blink
Still Not Ginger
Also, not trock:
Need You Now
Viva la Vida


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 17, 2013)

My favorite bands in no particular order:


Judas Priest
Slayer
Killswitch Engage
Papa Roach
AC/DC
Slipknot
Seether
Mastodon
Opeth
Spineshank
Metallica
Black Sabbath
Three Days Grace
Drowning Pool
Disturbed
Nile
Jimi Hendrix Experience
System of a Down
Five Finger Death Punch
Stone Sour
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Van Halen
Marilyn Manson
Pink Floyd
Crush 40

Yeah... That's a lot...


----------



## Spoon (Dec 17, 2013)

My taste in music is pretty shameful. It's a ton of video game and anime OSTs with a bit of ska, a ton of variety in rock, a few musicals, and whatever else catches my fancy. I'm open to listening to most things, though, I just don't really seek much music out.

Here's a few songs I enjoy a lot, if you're really wanting to go down this rabbit hole:
 Demon Kitty Rag - Katzenjammer
 Our House - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young 
 Popcorn - Kino's Journey OST 
City of Eternity - Kyousogiga OST
 Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners 

Bonus round:  [!]


----------

